# Colliadial Silver for Tear Staining?



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Does it really work? 
What brand do you get, and how many ppm?
Do you use it topically or orally?

I found a 500 ppm, 4 oz bottle @ amazon for $21. Is this a good brand/price?

TIA,

Angela


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am not a regular user of colloidal silver, although I keep a bottle on hand for emergencies. It has antibacterial and antiviral properties. I don't think that I would use it topically for tear stains, as you're not supposed to get it in the eyes, and since the stains are usually so close to the eyes...I think that Eye Envy contains a tiny bit of colloidal silver. 

I'm not comfortable giving it orally to a dog. 

If you want to try something natural, grapefruit seed extract applied topically on the stains might work to kill the yeast/bacteria, but again, be careful of getting it in the eyes. 

I'm researching the internal causes of tear staining. It seems like an allergy, a low grade infection, or yeast accumulation. If that isn't cleared up, then the dog would probably continue to stain. Colloidal silver does kill bacteria/yeast, but if I were giving it internally, I'd do it with the guidance of a holistic vet. Heavy metals are not something to fool around with.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

This website has suggested Colliadial Silver and other remedies: This is a great site, and was referred to me by many others here:

bhejei


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

With all due respect to other websites offering information, I personally would not recommend colloidal silver for animals, unless the animal owner has used it before and is very familiar with it. I'd recommend that they seek the advice of a holistic vet if they want to use colloidal silver. Silver is a toxic heavy metal and must be used very carefully. 

I'm a huge supporter of home remedies, holistic medicine, herbal remedies, and natural foods. I'm obviously skeptical of traditional medicine. However, there are all sorts of recommendations for "natural cures" on websites. Additional research helps. For every site that sings the praises of colloidal silver, there are sites that warn of dangers. Just google "colloidal silver danger." Like I said before, I keep it in my home for emergencies, like if there is a huge disaster, I'm hurt, and I can't get to a doctor for antibiotics. Otherwise, it stays on the shelf.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 28 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612355


> This website has suggested Colliadial Silver and other remedies: This is a great site, and was referred to me by many others here:
> 
> bhejei[/B]



Yes, the site is good but as you see Bobbi Linden even stated she had never
tried colloidal silver in the eyes. Since she does not state dosage or
strength, I would consult a vet before purchasing. I would search for the source of the staining before resorting to this product. Keeping the eyes free 
of debris with a good eye wash twice a day can help. A change of diet may be
needed as food allergies are common.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Colliadial Silver do not use this for any thing. Oprah had a man on her show this year that turned BLUE from using it. There are better things out there.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 28 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612355


> This website has suggested Colliadial Silver and other remedies: This is a great site, and was referred to me by many others here:
> 
> bhejei[/B]


This site is actually what prompted my questioning. I'm a HUGE research nut, and will research the pros and cons before trying anything. I figured I'd ask here, since a lot of SM members utilize the info on the above site. 

There's a product called Calcium Alginate that I'm also researching, which aids in absorbing moisture (drainage) from wounds. It works similar to the cornstarch recommended for absorption of moisture under the eyes. It is extracted from seaweed, and has antimicrobial and antifungal (yeast) properties in addition to drying properties. 

It's what a lot of Moms like me use to make "edible slime," as an indoor project on a rainy day. It is also used in gummy snacks and fruit roll-ups.

Anyhow, this is simply a part of an ongoing research project I'm working on for tear staining. The chemistry behind how things work has always fascinated me.

BTW, I wasn't referring to using the Collodial Silver _in_ the eyes. I was looking into more of a topical (actually on the stain) or oral solution/suspension using this ingredient.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 28 2008, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612431


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 28 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612355





> This website has suggested Colliadial Silver and other remedies: This is a great site, and was referred to me by many others here:
> 
> bhejei[/B]


This site is actually what prompted my questioning. I'm a HUGE research nut, and will research the pros and cons before trying anything. I figured I'd ask here, since a lot of SM members utilize the info on the above site. 

There's a product called Calcium Alginate that I'm also researching, which aids in absorbing moisture (drainage) from wounds. It works similar to the cornstarch recommended for absorption of moisture under the eyes. It is extracted from seaweed, and has antimicrobial and antifungal (yeast) properties in addition to drying properties. 

It's what a lot of Moms like me use to make "edible slime," as an indoor project on a rainy day. It is also used in gummy snacks and fruit roll-ups.

Anyhow, this is simply a part of an ongoing research project I'm working on for tear staining. The chemistry behind how things work has always fascinated me.

BTW, I wasn't referring to using the Collodial Silver _in_ the eyes. I was looking into more of a topical (actually on the stain) or oral solution/suspension using this ingredient.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Topical might work as long as you were careful. Good luck with your research. I'm still trying to figure out the internal aspects of it. I have an appt with my holistic vet next week and I will discuss it with her.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I use it topically on Perri. I got the best kind the guy at the healthfood store said they had. Anyway, he doesn't have staining anymore, but the hair gets a little crusty and pink in between face washings. So that is when I use it. I just put a little on a cotton pad and wipe - it's a nice way to freshen and get rid of the yeast buildup.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 28 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612466


> QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 28 2008, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612431





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 28 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612355





> This website has suggested Colliadial Silver and other remedies: This is a great site, and was referred to me by many others here:
> 
> bhejei[/B]


This site is actually what prompted my questioning. I'm a HUGE research nut, and will research the pros and cons before trying anything. I figured I'd ask here, since a lot of SM members utilize the info on the above site. 

There's a product called Calcium Alginate that I'm also researching, which aids in absorbing moisture (drainage) from wounds. It works similar to the cornstarch recommended for absorption of moisture under the eyes. It is extracted from seaweed, and has antimicrobial and antifungal (yeast) properties in addition to drying properties. 

It's what a lot of Moms like me use to make "edible slime," as an indoor project on a rainy day. It is also used in gummy snacks and fruit roll-ups.

Anyhow, this is simply a part of an ongoing research project I'm working on for tear staining. The chemistry behind how things work has always fascinated me.

BTW, I wasn't referring to using the Collodial Silver _in_ the eyes. I was looking into more of a topical (actually on the stain) or oral solution/suspension using this ingredient.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Topical might work as long as you were careful. Good luck with your research. I'm still trying to figure out the internal aspects of it. I have an appt with my holistic vet next week and I will discuss it with her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Susan. I would certain appreciate learning any information she has to give. I've been working on finding a holistic vet in my area, as well. 

I would certainly be extremely cautious in using anything near the eyes. They are all doing very well lying still for me, and I always apply a sterile protective opthalmic ointment before using any product near the eyes. Most of the time, they fall asleep while I'm cleaning their faces or placing their topknots. :tender:


----------

